

The Launch Pad: Inside YC, Silicon Valley's Most Exclusive School for Startups - dwynings
http://www.amazon.com/The-Launch-Pad-Combinator-ebook/dp/B007X5ZBU4/

======
mshafrir
Randy was a fixture in our S11 batch and had as much of an insight into YC as
the people in the program. He sat in on and experienced private meetings,
office hours, social events, dinners, Demo Day, and fundraising so he is as
qualified to write about YC as anyone. I just wrapped up the advance copy of
The Launch Pad, and highly recommend it to anyone who wants an inside look at
what life is like in YC.

------
iamdann
I pre-ordered this book and I'm excited to see how it is.

I tend to be instantly turned off by phrasing such as "American Idol for
budding entrepreneurs" but then I think back to everything I've learned about
pitching and understand the value of these types of phrases as well as the
target audience (which is obviously _not_ people who already know about y
comb).

I'm hoping I'll enjoy it in the same way I enjoyed Steve Job's biography: an
interesting behind-the-scenes look at events that have been happening in my
periphery, where I've heard stories here and there, and am finally able to put
all the pieces together.

------
WiseWeasel
Cyrus over at Ars has posted a nice review:

[http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/09/how-startup-
sausage-...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/09/how-startup-sausage-gets-
made-the-launch-pad-reviewed/)

------
bryanh
It was released today, which is probably why this is making the rounds again.

I wonder how many YC alumni bought it for their parents/family?

------
adambratt
And you didn't even use an affiliate link!

Looks like this book is going to do pretty well for the author. I've seen it
pop up at least 3-4 times on sites I visit frequently this week. Heck, it
convinced me to buy a copy.

------
finkin1
There's a typo in the book title. Schoolfor should be two words. :P

------
timpeterson
book review: yc=ivy league=lame

~~~
toomuchtodo
Which strikes me as somewhat funny if the review is true.

Ivy league isn't about what you know, but where you went and who you know.
Isn't Y Combinator turning into Ivy League? People want to get in even without
an idea? You want to network with people already in YC or those associated
with it?

YC served a great purpose; to show how you can bootstrap your startup. Get an
idea, refine it, sell it, profit.

I feel as if YC will become less relevant as time goes on, but the lessons and
knowledge its aggregated will go on as "startup common sense".

EDIT: This is not to say that YCombinator hasn't served a great purpose. It
has. Now that the idea has taken off, its bigger than a single organization:
<http://startupweekend.org/incubators/>

